# Fix for fault code 01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200)? (MkV Jetta)



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

Car: 2006 Jetta 2.5
VCDS Text:
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 E HW: 1K0 909 605 E
Component: 1R AIRBAG VW8R 024 6300 
Revision: 03024000 Serial number: 0037KD0367HX 
Coding: 0012626
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0003
1 Fault Found:
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Had the dealer clear an airbag light a while ago, then it came back on. I tried clearing it with my own copy of VAGCOM, but now it won't go away. Does anybody know how to fix this? My car is out of warranty, so I'd like to do it myself. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## das.auto.broke (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Fix for fault code 01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (STEC06)*

There is a TSB for that fault. Repair involves cutting out a connector under the pass. seat and splicing the wires together. Here is a thread with a DIY for the fix.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2815467


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

Thanks man! I'll be doing that tomorrow.


----------

